# Backup per RSync und Hardlink auf externe Festplatte sichern

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich habe mir von hier die Skripte heruntergeladen und angepasst. 

Somit wird auf meinem Server für meine beiden anderen Rechner jeweils 10 Snapshots angelegt. 

Die sind per Hardlink und verbrauchen so nur sehr wenig Speicherplatz.

Die Daten liegen auf meinem Server in einem Raid-1. Da ich paranoid bin, habe ich eine externe Festplatte.

Will ich nun die Daten per rsync daraufkopieren, so werden die Hardlinks aufgelöst und der Nutzen der Hardlinks ist weg.

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, was ich machen kann.

Ich will weiterhin auf dem Server von jedem Rechner die 10 Snapshots haben, aber gleichzeitig mein Raid 1x pro Woche auf die externe Festplatte "spiegeln", damit ich gegen willkürliches Löschen gesichert bin.

Der Transfer Raid-1 --> USB-HDD sollte natürlich auch schnell gehen. Bei einer Datenmenge von 900Gb bietet es sich nicht an, das Ganze per dd zu machen.

Vielen Dank

Tobi

----------

## Robmaster

Hi 

Für rsync gibt es den Schalter 

-H, --hard-links            preserve hard links

Zur not könntest du es auch mit dem (--exclude=) Parameter arbeiten.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Gruß

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Guck dir mal BackupPC an. Das ist genau das was du jetzt auch machst mit pooling der Files. Ich setzt das mit 8 Servern ein (Backup Server hat 500GB RAID1). Sicherung des BackupPC Datenbestandes auf eine externe Platte ist kein Problem, da die Hardlinks da erhalten bleiben. Außerdem gibt es auch die Möglichkeit den kompletten Pool noch zu komprimieren. Das spart richtig Platz

Ein Prima funktionierendes Ebuild bekommst du hier: http://jdoe.asidev.com/2009/10/18/gentoo-backuppc-plus-some-other-goodies-ebuild-repository/

Ich kanns nur empfehlen.

Sebastian

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi,

-H funktioniert super.

BackupPC hatte ich mir mal angeschaut, ich fand es für meine Zwecke nicht geeignet, da wohl davon ausgegangen wird, dass die Rechner immer an sind...

Viele Grüße

Tobi

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Du kannst damit auch locker manuelle Backups machen. Di müssen dazu nicht dauernd an sein.

Wenn du ein Backup machen willst, einfach den Rechner an machen, das Webinterface aufrufen und auf "Jetzt Backupen" klicken und schon gehts los.

Ich mach das mit Servern die immer laufen und Workstations die manuell abgezogen werden.

Sebastian

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi,

es läuft alles gut:

4 Rechner werden auf das interne Raid gesichert:

pc1

-weekly.0

-weekly.1

...

-weekly9

pc2

-weekly.0

-weekly.1

...

-weekly9

Auf der externen Backup ist logischerweise die gleiche Struktur.

Bei dem Rotieren des RAID-System geht es sehr schnell, klar, es wird nur verschoben.

Die externe Platte wird aber über rsync synchronisiert.

Das bedeutet, dass jeder Link neu geschrieben wird, das dauert ewig.

Ich könnte das Backup nochmal komplett auf die externe Platte machen, aber das will ich auch nicht, da die meisten Rechner über WLAN angesteuert werden und das dauert auch seine Zeit.

Macht es Sinn, dass ich das Rotieren per Hand/Skript auf der externen Platte mache? Oder gibt das Probleme mit den Zeitstempeln für rsync?

Im Moment dauert das Backup knappe 2 Stunden, das Rotieren 30-40min, das anschließende Rsync auf die externe Platte dann ungefähr 6 Stunden...

Vielen Dank

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> es läuft alles gut:
> 
> 4 Rechner werden auf das interne Raid gesichert:
> ...

 

Ich habe das Synchronisieren (RAID-1 --> ext. Platte) und Rotieren auf der externen Platte nun in das Skript aufgenommen.

Leider habe ich aber irgendwas übersehen und somit eine Differenz von 10Gb.

Ein komplettes Rsync dauert Ewigkeiten und frisst fast den kompletten Ram.

Gibt es da was Besseres?

Ansonsten überlege ich mir, dass ich nur 2 Snapshots pro System auf der externen Festplatte sichere...damit es schneller geht.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## ixo

Hi,

ich habe zu später Stunde zwar nicht 100% verstanden, was Du machst, aber schau Dir mal storebackup an. Da gibt es u.a. eine Option lateLinks, die vielleicht nützlich sein könnte.

http://storebackup.org/

Grüße, ixo

Fragen gern an mich.

----------

